# WOW



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

SO about a week back I posted a WTB ad sayin i was tryin to buy a single opus for a buddy of mine, and look at what shows up at my door today!










Thanks to "Don Fransisco" (dont know his name)

I really cant wait to try one of your cigars, they look amazing. It's pouring here, but first chance i get ill have the coronita.

Thanks again, really I appreciate it.


----------



## Sweet_Cigars (Oct 3, 2008)

Damn those they look good, enjoy!


----------



## ashmaster (Oct 10, 2008)

Nice package, they do look good.


----------



## Acesfull (Dec 9, 2007)

Nice... I really enjoy barber pole cigars for some reason, the CAO America, Camacho Liberty, even the Arganese I had was awesome... The only Sol Cubano I even enjoyed was the artisan.... Let me know how that one is. Oh yeah the Opus are nice too


----------



## Don Francisco (Sep 9, 2008)

Well, now you can give him one and smoke the others yourself. The price was right and I didn't want the excess postage to go to waste. Just enjoy them my friend!


----------



## karmaz00 (Dec 5, 2007)

wow very nice


----------



## darkninja67 (Feb 7, 2009)

dang that is sweet.

I need to try the Opus BBMF, but cannot find them anywhere. "hint hint"


----------



## Dom (Jan 19, 2008)

Don Francisco said:


> Well, now you can give him one and smoke the others yourself. The price was right and I didn't want the excess postage to go to waste. Just enjoy them my friend!


Thanks alot.

I had the coronita this afternoon and did up a review, so everyone go check it out.


----------



## GlockG23 (Mar 7, 2009)

nice hit


----------



## SMOKE20 (Apr 26, 2008)

That is real nice, don is the man


----------



## mc2712 (Mar 14, 2008)

DF's cigars are OUTSTANDING!.


----------



## Tarks (Mar 3, 2009)

Sweet. I can't get over how generous people are here at Puff.


----------



## ProBe (Jan 8, 2009)

Very nice hit, Enjoy!!


----------



## SmoknTaz (Jun 18, 2008)

Nicely done Lew! :tu


----------



## azpostal (Jul 12, 2008)

Awesome hit! Lew is the man. DF's are some great cigars.


----------



## Doogie (Oct 15, 2007)

very nice Lew


----------

